# Hi Everybody Please call me.



## bats (Jan 15, 2003)

Dear fellow techies, I'm in the final stages of putting together a website. This is not elaborate web site on using the easy build type of website from GoDaddy.

What I would like some help on if it's possible I would like my customers to be able to phone me from around the world with their orders. This is done for a number reasons, the first reason is I would like to meet and greet my customers for the very first time we get a feeling for who and what they are and what they represent. After the first few orders, then I would like to set up so that the customers can just fill out a form and we will fit to fill their order as we receive their requests.
So to distill this down into two different parts:
1. How can I make it possible for anybody to call my website? I would imagine this is going to be using some kind of voip system?
2. Later on I will have a fellow just a regular ordinary order form and I don't think that any help would be required to do this.

As always thank you so much for your help and advanced and a always touts made by the creative responses I usually get for my questions


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi bats
The bit of code below could be altered with your details, if you would like the user to phone directly from the site using their voip device ...

```
<img src="./images/cell.jpg" align="left" ><p>&emsp;<a href="wtai://wp/mc;0725239236" title="If your device allows you, please click or tap to dial...">Call Jim locally, on <br />&emsp;072 523 9236</a>&emsp;or <a href="wtai://wp/mc;0110429081" title="If your device allows you, please click or tap to dial..."><br />&emsp;011 042 9081</a><br />&emsp;or call me from abroad, on <a href="wtai://wp/mc;0027725239236" title="If your device allows you, please click or tap to dial..."><br />&emsp;0027725239236 or </a><a href="wtai://wp/mc;0027110429081" title="If your device allows you, please click or tap to dial..."><br />&emsp;0027110429081</a></p>
```


----------



## bats (Jan 15, 2003)

Thank You for the code it sounds wonderful. Hugs and handshakes all around.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Must be honest bats, that code has been lying on my website for a coupla years and I've not had one call! People seem happier to use email or an email form. But then again my website doesn't get that many visitors ...


----------



## bats (Jan 15, 2003)

I still thank you. I am starting a website to help people by preventing the spread of disease. I can use all the help I can get. Last year I went to India and brought the first shipment of my product over there and gave them to a hospital that helps people with leprosy. 
I must live but beyond costs I am putting so many units away per order to give away for disasters and neonatal units etc.
More info then you needed to hear, I am grateful for any and all advice. Again Thank You


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

> More info then(sic) you needed to hear


Not at all! That's really spirit lifting bats! I've just finished reading Richard Branson's autobiography (Losing my virginity):up: and suggest that he might be interested in your endeavours, if you can get in touch with him somehow


----------



## bats (Jan 15, 2003)

I just launched today here is the site. It is with my Brother In Law www.Bowenmed.com


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

That's a really cool site I would be tempted to tell your potential clients about your humanitarian activities associated with and (to what extent?) sponsored by the business - probably on the front(home) page via an optional popup modal page invoked by a button titled "Our Humanitarian Work" or something.
I have never used GoDaddy and would like to know if you can access and edit source code using their interface editor? Then I could show you how to alter the GoDaddy code below to incorporate my code for phoning from the site ...

```
Phone:    386-362-1345
```


----------



## bats (Jan 15, 2003)

Thank You for your Kind words and thank you for helping to spread the word. I am not that good at websites so I used their easy builder. It will allow you to add some Html and I think some java script. it is very limited in it's scope. 
Strange I fell awkward asking for help for myself, but paying it forward has been my way since I was a child.


----------



## bats (Jan 15, 2003)

Phone: 386-362-1345

It looks great but does not ring the phone


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

```

```
Sorry bats, but I mislead you - that is the existing GoDaddy Code - here is the amended code ...

```
Phone:    <a href="wtai://wp/mc;3863621345" title="If your device allows you, please click or tap to dial...">386-362-1345
```

This will cause the user's device to dial 3863621345 from wherever they are or you may want to include a number for callers from overseas? ...

```
Phone:    <a href="wtai://wp/mc;3863621345" title="If your device allows you, please click or tap to dial...">Local: 386-362-1345   <a href="wtai://wp/mc;00XX3863621345" title="If your device allows you, please click or tap to dial...">or from overseas: 00XX-386-362-1345
```
... where 00XX would be replaced with the correct country code, in both instances ...


----------



## bats (Jan 15, 2003)

no problems at all. Thank you again, it is getting pretty late for me. I will try it again in the morning , You have been incredibly helpful.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

bats, I have had a quick look at international dialing codes and found that many countries use "00" to exit domestic and get into international dialing. The code for the U.S. is "1", so if you were to replace "XX00" with "001" in the html coding I supplied, then it's a fair bet that you could start receiving calls from many of the overseas countries (but not all) ...

By using PHP and MySQL one could set up a database of international exit codes and insert the correct numbers into the html code - relatively easy in a stand-alone site but I'm not at all sure that GoDaddy allows those 2 essentials
This link will give you a better idea of the number of countries you could currently cater for ...


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Change 00 for a + and it should work for everyone. So 0044 for the UK becomes +44


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll be honest Colin, and do a Michael Cain and say "Now, why didn't I think of that?"


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

JiminSA said:


> I'll be honest Colin, and do a Michael Cain and say "Now, why didn't I think of that?"


----------

